# Western 7.6 Pro



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

7.6 on a HTS hydraulic system.
Fleet flex 2 plug.
Works great.
Back drag and newer cutting edge.
Used as back up.
Can’t part for less than $2k.
Plowside only.


----------

